# I swear I am in the twilightzone



## bellringer (Aug 20, 2010)

first off almost a yr ago stbxh asked for divorce, dragged his feet blaming lawyers saying they were dragging their feet, anyway, yesterday he says to me I think we should have a yard sale once the house sells, i told him we had one before we moved in so there is nothing left to sell, like really why the hell would I even concider sitting with this man for 6 hours at a yard sale. he has issues, he got pissed when i said no. I took my son sledding yesterday and stbx called 10 times, mind you he talked to son before we went, wtf. must be lonely since I heard from his family he cried to them that he cant meet a nice girl. oh well, like I said the girl he left me for was probably nice and he screwed that up. I ended up telling him when I pack things up I will make a box for him of things I dont want and he can have his own yard sale.


----------

